# Poly edge on western wideout



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm looking to put a poly edge on 2 of my wideouts (main blade not wings) and was wondering if anyone has any pictures or helpful hints before I tackle it. Just wondering how you attached behind the wings since they run in on top of edge. Don't want to ruin an expensive piece of poly or the plow. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why not use the existing rubber on wings?

Trying to understand


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking to attach poly to the actual cutting edge on plow not wings. Using existing rubber on wings. 

My concern is using 1" think poly then usually I use the old cutting edge on top of poly to attach through mold board on plow. Sandwich poly to plow with old cutting edge. My concern is by doing so will push the rubbers on wings out too far causing damage to wings. 

Not sure if The wings will bend that far or not. Just was wondering if anyone else has put a poly edge on and how did they do it.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

I also thought about cutting down the old cutting edge to just inside the wings when closed. then using a big washer to hold poly in on inside of wings. But I have a feeling that will rip out first 10 minutes of use


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would think with that weight, a poly cutting edge would wear out quickly.


----------



## TigerSnow (Nov 3, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> I would think with that weight, a poly cutting edge would wear out quickly.


Not sure how that answers the question at hand. Mostly likely need the poly on the plow because of property requirements. Anything besides steel is going to wear down quicker. That's not rocket science.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

TigerSnow said:


> Not sure how that answers the question at hand. Mostly likely need the poly on the plow because of property requirements. Anything besides steel is going to wear down quicker. That's not rocket science.


Then jump in an answer his question


----------



## TigerSnow (Nov 3, 2007)

No, I'm good just making random comments that don't pertain to the actual question like you.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I would just get a standard poly edge that attaches the same way as a Steel one. You don't have alot of room to play with a thinker ones because of the wings retracting. 
I would think the idea of attaching to a existing cutting edge will mess with wings making correct contact.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Nevermind, not worth it


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> I would think with that weight, a poly cutting edge would wear out quickly.


I am aware that it will wear down quicker than a steel edge. I have to have poly edges for a particular property to meet their requirements. If I have to replace the poly every season or in fact twice a season it is worth it for the productivity that I get with the wideout.

I'm just asking if anyone else has ever put a poly edge on one before


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

BRL1 said:


> I would just get a standard poly edge that attaches the same way as a Steel one. You don't have alot of room to play with a thinker ones because of the wings retracting.
> I would think the idea of attaching to a existing cutting edge will mess with wings making correct contact.


I agree when the wings retract having steel holding the poly edge on I will not have enough clearance.

The issue i see having is if I just add a poly edge and no steel to sandwich the ploy to blade. The bolts will just rip through the poly.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lawn 'N' Order said:


> I agree when the wings retract having steel holding the poly edge on I will not have enough clearance.
> 
> The issue i see having is if I just add a poly edge and no steel to sandwich the ploy to blade. The bolts will just rip through the poly.


Maybe just cut the steel down to only fit between the wings when in the retracted position. That way the steel won't be in the way when the plow is retracted.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It's not just the center you will also be replacing the wing edges too. At 500 a set remember plus the center. To answer the question yes it will fit. The wings just need a spacer to bring them out to clear the center section.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

fireside said:


> It's not just the center you will also be replacing the wing edges too. At 500 a set remember plus the center. To answer the question yes it will fit. The wings just need a spacer to bring them out to clear the center section.


Good thinking right there.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I did one not a really pita urathane edge on that plow. Think about it 1:2 steel edge 1 1/4 poly edge just Add 3/ 4 spacer all done. We also doulbled a edge in a blizzard too.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Also take a rotor and round off the side and top of the edge so there is nothing to catch on!


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

fireside said:


> I did one not a really pita urathane edge on that plow. Think about it 1:2 steel edge 1 1/4 poly edge just Add 3/ 4 spacer all done. We also doulbled a edge in a blizzard too.


Brilliant. Thank you!!! I knew someone had to have done one before and figured out the best way. Just saved me a bunch of trouble shooting. Thanks again


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You must be plowing stamped concrete or pavers I'm guessing?


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

4 Parking garage decks. Place is very particular and wants poly used on all parking decks and sidewalks.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rubber edge pusher?


----------



## tonyy (Dec 15, 2010)

Older post but did you ever install the poly edge? I have a similar situation and have debated doing the same thing. If you did install the poly edge do you have any pictures? FYI I've used the fall line edges and they lasted 3 times as long as the steel edge


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes I did install. I will try and get pictures this weekend


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's one I found in my phone. Basically just put a spacer behind the wing poly and it brings it out enough so wings can slide over cutting edge


----------

